# lump in armpit? ****update****



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

This morning I was playing with my new little guy and noticed he has a soft lump in his armpit.....I knew he had a little knot from his CDT......but now he has another bigger soft lump.......he is acting normal, doesn't act like it hurts when I rub it.......he did go over a 4 & 1/2 ft. wood pen fence yesterday 2x's to get in with big boys, we finally got the little toots pen fixed! Could he have like pulled a muscle going over? Should I call vet or just watch it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Is the lump in the same place as the CD/T lump was?
My kids got theirs and the bump formed, now a week later and they all have soft squishy lumps which are bigger than when they began. :shrug:

He could have gotten hurt crossing that fence, as long as the skin isn't broken, he should be fine.....if it gets hard and hot then you'll need to take action


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

It is like right below the orginal small knot.....it is not hot and is very soft......I'll just keep an eye on it. He doesn't act like it hurts and he is walking normal.
Thanks LIz!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

It sounds like it could be a sliver if he was going over the wood piles.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

It could be a sliver or it may be that the injection spot festered on the udder side of it.........that does happen..... :wink:

If you want to do so.....It can be lanced..or possibly... just lightly squeezed but be sure to put a paper towel over it so it doesn't get all over the place.............wear gloves and act ...as if it.. is CL ...just to be on the safe side....it most likely isn't.. CL... but it is better.. to be safe ...than sorry...

If you want to know for sure...take a sample of the goo and have it tested..... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

I think it is from the injection then, especially being that close to the original site, the one buckling here has a lump that "spread" out over his shoulder..is soft and don't even think of it being CL..that location for that lump on your baby is out of the question, it is likely from the CD/T.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Well.....he has acted a little off today, can't put my finger on it...just not as spunky, but it is cool and rainy. Took his temp and it was 104, isn't that a little high? I have a call into the vet.....the vet is really busy today so I don't figure I'll hear from him until late......is there anything I should do in the mean time. Also poop was a little clumpy, but he is also on corid for cocci treatment.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

yes that is high... especially with the cool weather.....He may of gotten pneumonia....if he had cocci... it may of dropped his immunities.....

What are you using for cocci and how much dosage?
did you have a fecal done.. to confirm the cocci.....if so... did you test for worms?

when did you worm last and what was used....dosage?

Are you having major weather changes? real cold one day....and hot the next......or low temps at night to extremely high in the day...? :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Could the bump be from a BoSe shot?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Just talked to vet....he thinks it could be reaction from CDT.....he said to watch him close and give him a low dose aspirin for temp and see how he is in the morning, he doesn't want to start him on antibiotics just yet....if he isn't better by morning then we will. I am also lucky enough to have a vet on call 24/7.....so I can call him during all hours if need be......poor guy!

Yes, the weather has been actually very warm the last few days and then today....boom, cool and rainy!

Had fecal done yesterday and he was clear of worms and cocci counts were marginal, but with him just traveling and coming to new home.....vet felt like we should treat with corid.

Thanks guys for the help and advice! Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Your welcome

Oh I hope that is all it is...I never knew that CD&T would give him a temp...you are very lucky to have a vet on call.... :wink:

So if by chance... he isn't better in the morning ....from the weather changes....he could of picked pneumonia.... You also said ...he had traveled .....could be shipping fever .... :shrug:

That is good that the fecal tests came out negative with the worms...one less worry.. :wink: :hug:

Keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Animals can get fevers just like humans when given a vaccine, especially when a young kid and the first vaccine.

About treating the abcess as CL - it is good to get into the practice of being cautious, however, the location of the lession in not indicuative of a CL abcess - as CL 99.9% of the time follows the lymphatic system, which does not go into the arm pit region. I personally vaccinate in these areas so that I can know exactly what caused it and if I should be concerned or not.

This lump is extremely typical of a vaccine reaction. You can lance it and flush with iodine or let it be.

Let us know how he is doing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

If left alone, which I let mine go, they will either swell and cause a "sterile" abcess and go away, or they will rupture on their own, then at that time I do flush with iodine to keep it clean, they heal right up in no time.

I have heard that the brand of vaccine used could be the culprit to the lumps....I think Bar-Vac CD/T brand is one...whicjh I use because it is so readily available, some of my goats get the lump and others don't.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: lump in armpit?*

Thanks Allison for the reassurance....he is doing fine tonight....eating, drinking and pooping normal. He feels cool to the touch, his ears, tummy...hubby feel asleep early so I didn't have help to take temp.....no runny eyes or nose.... He is bright eyed as ever. I'll check him first thing in the morn and if any concern we will go see vet. My vet to told me that they can run fever from vaccine reactions and also they can have stress induced fever, which poor guy has had both....stress and vaccine......I went ahead and gave him some nutri-drench, low dose aspirin.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am happy to say that Murphy has his spunk back today....temp was 102 this morning and he is running around the barn causing havoc with the cats! He ate his breakfast with his usual gusto. Lump still feels the same, no bigger. It is cool and rainy again today so I think I'll just keep him and the big guys inside today.....he is content when they are in their pen where he can see them and they nose each other........I told my big guys they make great babysitters :greengrin: ! I don't think they really like it though.....be locked inside, but even if the door was open they wouldn't go out in the rain and wind.....I don't want the cool wind blowing in on Murphy.
Ok.....sorry for the gabbing, thanks all for the help and advice! Hope things keep going in the right direction for Mr.Murphy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am SOOOO glad that he is feeling better today :thumb: that is great news!!!

Keep us updated - and pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: Glad he's feeling much better!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I AM GLAD TO HEAR HE IS DOING BETTER. 

:thumbup: To your vet for not wanting to give Antibiotics. Way to many do it just because.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is terrific news .....glad he is better .....congrats.... :leap: :hug:


----------

